
Show HN: Lagom – a simplistic presentation generator - reimertz
https://reimertz.github.io/lagom
======
VertexRed
If you want to add a huge improvement for this, then listen for the hash
changes, and switch to the correct tab once changed so that they change when
the back/forward buttons are pressed.

------
wingerlang
The name is a Swedish word with enough 'info' around it to have its own
wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagom)

Just an FYI, I guess.

